# my small smoker



## just woody (Jul 26, 2006)

one of my kids stopped in so i had him post these pictures of the family size smoker made out of a 275 oil drum and using an old stove for heat and smoke
http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/...&gid=11778852&


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 26, 2006)

yo just woody dude,
i lufv it


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 26, 2006)

You are NOT planning on running out of wood any time soon are you?


----------



## riz9 (Jul 27, 2006)

man, you've got it made with all that wood, I'm running around trying to find chucks instead of chips.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL, I had similar thoughts along those lines myself, Gary!  The line "How much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?" also so came to mind. If I were a woodchuck, and came upon this stash, I'd certainly find a place with a lot less wood and fast!


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 30, 2006)

yo dude,
how hot can it  get in smoker meat box???


----------



## just woody (Jul 30, 2006)

we can run it up to 500 like it is in the picture, When I'm smoking, there is another section of pipe plus a tee and another section of pipe with a damper  going up for a stack that i control the heat and smoke with.

 I have about 45 more cords of wood to split before Sept.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 2, 2006)

Hope you have a  hydraulic splitter, j woody. I'd hate to have to split all that wood using a steel wedge and a sledge hammer or a splitting maul. Makes me tired just thinking about it. :D


----------



## cheech (Aug 13, 2006)

Love the pictures.

I have often wondered by more smokers do not use a wood stove.


----------

